# an era versus another Dowland vs Wiess complete lute music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love Dowland a bit more but, this is because i heard him more often, Wiess need more spin in my cd player to get a clear verdict on there music.

What about it hmm?

Well i have brilliant 12 cd set of lute music by Wiess, and i like among em cd 2 and 12 very mutch cd 12 featured flute Dowland dosen have this.

Dowland lute music has more sadness than Wiess, perhaps wiess was an optimist?

But both of them sound special...hey Dowland is the defenitive lute player of his era just like Wiess is to his own. what about this statement is it accurate?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Rowland specialized in sad, wallowing music. Anyone looks optimistic in relation to him. Weiss is best compared to Bach; Dowland, to my knowledge, dint write multi movement suites containing many dance types, as did Bach and Weiss.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, actually Dowland wrote a lot of "merry" music for lute as well.
Check his galliards for instance, or some of his pavans.
A nice and cheap box set with all his works for lute is the following










Also, Dowland - renaissance - lived more than a century before Weiss - baroque. 
The multi-dances suites were not yet a "hit" for that period.

That said, my love goes to both of them


----------

